# Just ordered a new car...



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hands are still shaking...I get nervous spending money  :lol:

After lots of thoughts, have decided to come back to a Volkswagen...this time, a Golf GTI 30th Anniversary Edition 

I love my TT but I've wanted a MK5 GTI for ages as well, and the time is right for a change

The Mk2 TT I would like and the Porsche that I want are just too expensive, so will have to wait :lol:

2007 sees the 30th Anniversary of the Golf GTI, so VW are building a 230PS version of the GTI...30 more horsepower than the standard GTI...beats 30 candles on a cake anyday ;D

Ignore the crap photoshop from the press release...no proper pics available yet...the wheels look crap here










Leather/Tartan combo seats, with BBS CH/CO type alloys...torn between ordering Red or White but this edition will have fully painted bumpers and side skirt trim, so all white may just be too much!!

The spec of the car is great anyway from factory, so just a few things added by me










Better idea of what the wheels will look like on a GTI










Earliest delivery is going to be late January/February, with only 1500 cars available to the UK - an average of less than 5 per dealer, and I'm number two on their list now!

Have placed a deposit on:

Tornado Red "Edition 30" GTI
6 sp manual

Options of

Bi-Xenon headlights
Factory fitted Ipod socket (lack of track info on DIS doesn't bother me)
Highline computer/Driver Information System (only Â£45 extra...what the hell!!)
In dash 6-CD changer

Can't wait...just got to pay for the thing now :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was thinking about changing my 25th anni for one of these but to be honest the early press pics with the black wheels put me off :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome. how have they upped the power? is it similar to the MKI TT with the 225 and the QS, with a remap or is there internal upgrades?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> awesome. how have they upped the power?


According to the press release they have, however......

.... co-incidently when Vauxhall released the VXR Astra, and Ford the Focus ST, VW quietly changed the engine in the GTi (the code changed from AXX to BWA) and in this change included uprated pistons.

Now, although VW still claim the GTi pushes out 200ps, all the BWA engined GTi's (roughly made from around Sep 05>) that have seen rollers on the UK MKIV forum have all put out at least 220ps! Therfore there is still some specualtion as to whether this 30th anv car has an uprated engine or not!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Wheels look great. same as the ones I have on the sportback :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Personally i prefer the Monza II's but then i would


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice. Not so sure about black wheels on the red coachwork.

Will they all be 3 door and DSG?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

DSG is a Â£1500 ish option not sure if they are doing a 5 door


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

yup - 3 and 5 door, manual and DSG

pretty well specced anyway from the factory, and can have any GTI option added, apart from different wheels, full leather and Recaro seats

Palette of 6 colours

Tornado Red
Candy White
Black
Steel Grey metallic
Reflex Silver metallic
Black Pearl

I was kinda hoping for some of the classic GTI colours to be available as well, eg, Helios Blue or Lhasa Green, but oh well!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

White. Get it in WHITE.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

just been up to the dealer to confirm the order...now away into the ordering system

Couple of spec additions by me...took a couple off as well

It might still be red that I've ordered...then again, it might not... :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, interesting. Thinking of a GTi for the Mrs, quite liking the idea of the 30th anni version - like the tartan/leather combo, love the wheels (though the Monza's are great as well), so would really like a definitive answer on whether the power output has been hiked :?

I'm guessing the discounts that are available on the std GTi won't be available as readily on this version, so if there's no power increase then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> I'm guessing the discounts that are available on the std GTi won't be available as readily on this version, so if there's no power increase then it's probably not worth it.


Have you found a dealer willing to give any ?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing the discounts that are available on the std GTi won't be available as readily on this version, so if there's no power increase then it's probably not worth it.
> ...


Quoted discounts of ~Â£1k on drivethedeal - guy I work with contacted them, then spoke to the VW dealer that drivethedeal use, and the discount was genuinely available. He ended up getting an ST though. Given they still quote the same discount on their site, I assume it is still valid. (friend used them recently as well for an A3, very good service and price, via Poole Audi I think).


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Red is defintely a faster colour. Also, just think about what a pain white will be in the mucky weather.

We pick up our Red 5 door GTI on Saturday. Options are Xenons, Winter pack (heated seats), armrest, RCD500. Std 17s and Interlagos cloth. I'll probably fit a bluetooth kit and MP3 stick device myself.

Once its run in I'll let you know whether it feels quicker than the demo car we drove (which was a few months old and possibly the earlier model). Didn't feel THAT quick to me (but then I have a different benchmark than most  and this will be Liz' car, not mine).


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

has to be white - saw a GTI yesterday in white and it looked so nice

The new focus ST's in white look very good too


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> We pick up our Red 5 door GTI on Saturday.


Did they give you any discount? (if you don't mind me asking :roll: )


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Was it Specialist cars Phope?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

sure is...bought the TT from their Aberdeen Audi operation just round the corner


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Never had a car from them myself but my mate had heaps from them, there service seems to have picked up since my time in Bridge of Don.

They still privately owned or part of a group now? used to have something to do with John Clark's right?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

well, funny you should say that...I would have never have bought from them before...never had a problem with parts or servicing for VW through them in over 11 years ...but the sales guys in the past were, well, unhelpful and arrogant to say the least and caused me to avoid them for purchases completely

My younger brother bought his MINI from them last year and they were good so that made me think about using them sometime myself...when I bought the TT as an approved used Audi through the Audi franchise, I have to say that my opinion changed somewhat of them, and the guy I'm dealing with at Specialist has been helpful and patient

They are privately owned by John Clark Group, which of course owns John Clark BMW Aberdeen and Tayside as well as run 2 Audi, 2 VW, 1 Skoda, 2 Mini, 1 Land Rover as well as BMW motorcycles and VW van franchises!

http://www.john-clark.co.uk/


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > We pick up our Red 5 door GTI on Saturday.
> ...


Nope. UK car, UK dealer. Could possibly have got a bit off by running around dealers but couldn't be ar5ed. Didn't want an import (OK, I know they're all imports).

Plan to keep the car for 6-7 years so we'd rather get the right spec and have a dealer who wants to talk to us (well while its under warranty at least, then it'll be going to a reputable indie).


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > awesome. how have they upped the power?
> ...


Is it just the GTI 2.0T that puts out 220 (as opposed to the claimed 198) or do the other VAG 2.0Ts do aswell? I have often thought mine has more..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

V6TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Not sure but on the GTI's its the 'BWA' engined ones that are meant to have a bit more poke look in the front of your service record book to check the engine code


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> V6TT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Mine's a BWA one!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

V6TT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > V6TT said:
> ...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> White. Get it in WHITE.


Agreed.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

well, I changed the order last Thursday to white..thought about it and decided to go for it 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

phope said:


> well, I changed the order last Thursday to white..thought about it and decided to go for it 8)


Excellent, that is going to be cool. 8) It will look mint. (I honestly thought Kim was going White, I really did , but that was before the R32 came into it).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phope said:


> well, I changed the order last Thursday to white..thought about it and decided to go for it 8)


A warning..... be prepared for some VERY bad trade in values! Before I found the R32 I was set on buying a white GTi (with 6cd, xenons and interlagos), but at the last minute I decided to ring 5 dealers posing as a customer with a GTi to sell. The results for a 5 month old car (that i was pretending to be selling) were shocking on both P/X and outright purchase! Prices ranged from Â£14k-Â£16k for a 6month old car that would have cost Â£22k!

It may be the dogs bollocks (believe me I love it on the GTi!), but if you value the cash in your wallet, I would reconsider. 



ResB said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > well, I changed the order last Thursday to white..thought about it and decided to go for it 8)
> ...


Who's Kim?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > well, I changed the order last Thursday to white..thought about it and decided to go for it 8)
> ...


That's only really worth anything as an exercise Kev if you then phoned back all the same dealers (or someone else did on your behalf) with details of a similar car, but in a different colour. Then compare the two figures. On its own it means nothing as they may have offered you even less for a Red one for example...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


You think I didn't ask! :?

Their reasons (which I should have stated) were that even though white is a nice colour and is currently coming back into fashion, there is a limited market for it. This in turn means less buyers, so a car can potentially be hanging around a forecourt for a longer time, meaning a hihger chance of depreciation and value loss. They therefore compensate in the initial price to ensure they are at less risk.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

But they're always going to tell you that though.

Every dealer I've ever spoken to will tell you that there is something wrong with your particular car when you're selling, but would use it as a plus point to the next buyer when it comes to it. :?

*To a buyer:* I see you've got your eye on the white one. Excellent choice, very exclusive and 'of the moment'. I'd love to come down on price but I can guarantee the next person that walks through that door will bite my hand off at that price. I'd be slitting me own froat. etc etc.

*To a seller: *White you say? Oooh, sorry to tell you this sir, but you've picked the wrong colour there. Virtually worthless. Can't shift em, wouldn't want em if I could. No demand you see. I can only offer you that because I feel bad for you that you bought the wrong colour in the first place. Who sold you this then eh? What's that you say? Me?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> But they're always going to tell you that though.
> 
> Every dealer I've ever spoken to will tell you that there is something wrong with your particular car when you're selling, but would use it as a plus point to the next buyer when it comes to it. :?
> 
> ...


Whatever. I can't be bothered to argue with you Kell. I don't have a "I'm fuc*ing stupid, screw me over!" hat, I'm intelligent to know everything you have stated and to know when a dealer is trying to pull the wool over my eyes. I've just gone through a few months process of buying a GTi(and then later on a R32), and it is *my* opinion from what I have found that white is worth less, end of.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I know what you're saying Kev, and I do kinda agree

On any other model Golf and msst other cars, white would be my last choice
On the GTI and certain other cars, it may be viewed as a acceptable choice

I've not decided how to finance the car yet...will have a look at the options to see how best to protect against risk of future reluctance of buyers to look at white and pay comparable prices of a similar spec model, say in red or black.


----------

